# ecran cassé macbook ... remplacement ?



## ASdesign46 (16 Janvier 2008)

Bonsoir, 
avant de faire une betise, je voulais savoir, j'ai un macbook premiere serie je crois, (juillet 2006)
avec un ecran fissuré bien comme il faut ... >>




Donc ma question (enfin il y en a deux )

- Est-ce que je peut prendre n'importe quel écran de macbook 13,3" ? (different modele , blanc ou noir ?)

- le changement est-il difficile ? auriez vous un tuto, j'ai cherché sur google ... Rien 
sur la photos vous voyez du bleu ... c'est du liquide non ?? ca risque de couler si jamais j'achete un ecran avec la coque blanc et que je veut mettre ma coque noir sur le nouvel ecran ... ? 

j'espere que je suis clair ...   

Merci merci merci beaucoup ... 

Bonne soirée 

(je crois qu'il y avait une discussion sur ce sujet, aprèsplusieurs recherche, je n'ai pas trouvé ...)


----------



## tsss (16 Janvier 2008)

le pauvre .... 
tiens et bon courage !


----------



## ASdesign46 (17 Janvier 2008)

Merci tsss    

je vais garder mon ecran casser et mon ecran externe :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: 

est ce que tu pense que les vendeurs d'ecrans avec des garanties de 3 a 6 mois, sont fiable ?
je peut tenté ? parce que je ne voudrais pas mettre 300  et au bout de 6 mois Zioup plus d'ecran ...


----------



## tsss (17 Janvier 2008)

ASdesign46 a dit:


> est ce que tu pense que les vendeurs d'ecrans avec des garanties de 3 a 6 mois, sont fiable ?
> je peut tenté ? parce que je ne voudrais pas mettre 300  et au bout de 6 mois Zioup plus d'ecran ...



ayé c'est le matin ....
écoute je n'ai jamais eu d'écran cassé, donc je peux pas bien t'en dire plus. je remarque quand même que le montage est fastidieux mais assez bien décrit, aprés bha tout dépend de tes capacités en bidouille, à toi de voir si tu le fais toi même ou si tu le fais le faire (le prix risque de doublé) !
donc si le montage est bien réalisé pas de raison que l'écran claque.

encore une fois je ne suis pas passé par ce genre d'expérience (je touche du bois).

zou.


----------



## ASdesign46 (17 Janvier 2008)

dur le matin ... 

Heureusement pour toi que tu n'as jamais été confronter a ce put**n de probleme et j'espere que tu ne le seras jamais ... parce que ... Quel ME¨¨DE

Enfin bon ... je pense pouvoir faire confiance a des gens qui vendent des ecran 300 au lieu de 700 ... (enfin je dis ca je ne suis pas allé voir chez apple ) chez APPLE ... 

ce doit etre comme la RAM qui est super cher chez APPLE et qui ne "vaut rien" a la fnac, macway ou qui sait-je encore ...

Enfin voila ... je me tate


----------



## LEALAPOMME (16 Mars 2008)

ben si tu veux moi j ai fait reparer le mien chez eux
http://www.ecran-pc-portable.com/ecran_MacBook.html

il me l ont fait devant moi e deja moins cher que apple  j ai payer 490  ALORS QUE APPLE ME DEMANDER 820 

j ai ensuite eu un probleme de carte mere et  je l ai ramener en garantie
tout c est tres bien passez je te les conseille


----------

